

CVE-2014-2970 from Dan Goodin article? - blahrf

CVE-2014-2970 is mentioned in the article as being assigned to the LibreSSL PRNG stuff - When I search for it to get the details it still shows as reserved. Why? The LibreSSL guys seem to have already patched it. Is there something more to this?
======
agwa
The articles mentioning CVE-2014-2970 are incorrect - no CVE has been assigned
to this issue.

~~~
blahrf
[http://www.cve.mitre.org/cgi-
bin/cvename.cgi?name=2014-2970](http://www.cve.mitre.org/cgi-
bin/cvename.cgi?name=2014-2970) \- seems to have been assigned April 21 - to
something.. Obviously can't be LibreSSL - it didn't exist then.

